# I have a vole



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

My cat has brought me in a wild baby vole who is very much alive. I have it in a small mouse cage at the moment. If it makes it though the night then I would like to relise it. The cat brings them in from the golf course (usually dead). Is it a good idea to take it back to the golf course?


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I dont know.....
If you knew exactly where I would say yes - it might find its family but I am less than an expert.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if it really is only a baby... i would say the chances of it finding its family, or being accepted back smelling of human and cat are very slim, also if your cat has broken the skin on it any where, it WILL end up with a nasty infection, cats carry a nasty bacteria in their mouths

i would contact a local wildlife rescue, and let them rehabilitate it correctly


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

The baby vole made it through the night but sadly had died by the time I got in from work. RIP little one x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> The baby vole made it through the night but sadly had died by the time I got in from work. RIP little one x


Oh no, I'm sorry, maybe he was injured internally or had delayed shock


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

RIP little vole. xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun am sorry poor thing...RIP little one! xx


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

A couple of years ago, when I lived next to an overgrown wooded area Crookshanks found a mouse nest and brought home 4 babies, I managed to save 3, 1 got away under the shed and 1 poor little mite was dead.


----------

